# Großmeister des Bergbaus



## Tennissen (14. Oktober 2008)

Moin...

bevor Ihr mich niedermacht... ich HABE die SUFU genutzt und ich HABE zwar einiges gelesen aber nicht die eigentliche Info gefunden die ich suche. Ganz, ganz ehrlich!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Es ist ne allgemeine Frage die ich habe in Sachen Grossmeister... mein Bergbauchar hat nun level 375. Er nennt sich entsprechend "Meister des Bergbaus". Wie sieht es aber mit dem "Grossmeister" aus? Wie erreiche ich den, über eine Q oder durch Zauber auf den Handschuhen so dass ich über 375 komm oder etwas anderes vielleicht?

Es mag für Euch eine dumme Frage sein aber ich stell sie trotzdem mal auf die Gefahr hin dass ich ausgelacht werde...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Trotzdem im Voraus schon mal danke....


----------



## Pomela (14. Oktober 2008)

http://wow.buffed.de/blasc/83/gegenstaende...max=&sent=1

Das gibt dir nur den vorübergehenden SKill +2/+5 Bergbau. Grossmeister wirst du wohl erst werden, wenn man die Skill 375-Begrenzung ab WotLK aufheben kann.


----------



## Tennissen (15. Oktober 2008)

Pomela schrieb:


> http://wow.buffed.de/blasc/83/gegenstaende...max=&sent=1
> 
> Das gibt dir nur den vorübergehenden SKill +2/+5 Bergbau. Grossmeister wirst du wohl erst werden, wenn man die Skill 375-Begrenzung ab WotLK aufheben kann.



danke erstmal fürs Feedback... 
aber ich sehe doch jetzt auch schon jede menge Grossmeister verschiedenster Berufe... ich mein mir geht es ja auch nicht um den Titel sondern dass ich vermutlich auch noch das eine oder andere dabei lerne... wie gesagt... Grossmeister laufen schon die einen oder anderen herum... VOR WOTLK... ich mag ja mit der Frage auch nicht in einen anderen Forenbereich gehen denn ich denke ich bin hier richtig...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wobei ich unter "Allgemeines" vermutlich einiges an Aufrufen und Antworten mehr hätte... *lol*

nein im Ernst... So ganz blick ich das jetzt nicht... würd mich über ein zwei hilfreiche Antworten freu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Las Fortunas (15. Oktober 2008)

Hatte jetzt erst gedacht, dass es bem Bergbauer einfach anders heisst, aber wie man sieht wohl doch nicht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Haste du vielleicht einfach nicht alle Metalle zu verhütten gelernt?
Wäre jetzt so eine Idee von mir.


----------



## Master1611 (15. Oktober 2008)

Hi,

das liegt wohl an den Berufen sobald du 375 erreicht hast, hast du alles erreicht was an bergbau kunst geht .......

Bei den anderen Berufen heißen sie halt anders aber solange du alles abbbauen kannst was du findest is doch in ordnung ? oder ?

Da gibt es zwar noch was mit Dunkeleisen oder wie es auch heißt ... das kannst du nur in den schwarzfelstiefen lernen aber brauch man eigentlich nicht mehr .........

Also würde sagen du hast alles erreicht im bergbau geh einfach farmen und verdien gold 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gruß
Master


----------

